# La Cuina Siciliana * In English



## margcata (Sep 18, 2011)

There are uncountable cookbooks in Italian and English on the numerous cuisines of Italia.

Here are a few I have used for reference and measurements ...

1. La Cuina Siciliana di Gangivecchio ...

Written by * Giovanna and Wanda Tornabene

* This book resembles a family album of Sicilian countryside recipes handed down generation by generation.

2. Soups from the Italian Countryside ...

Written by * Amy Bianchi

This book focuses on one dish meals from the rural zones of the country.

3. A Fresh Taste of Italy ...

Written by * Michelle Scicolone

For busy worknights, this book is perfect as the recipes are simple and quick enough for working women and gents.

4. In Nonna's Kitchen ...

Written by * Carol Field

This edition specialises in Grandmothers' treasures and comfort food. Carol had also written a gem of an edition called, The Hill Towns of Italia which had also been released in paperback.

5. www.dolcevita.com Dolce Vita, in English too, has fab tidbits on wine and food, travel and where to's in the world of the sweet life and its sweets.

6. For those who prefer cds or dvds, Epicurean Technologies has created a new edition called Sensational Italy which has over 200 recipes on it.


----------

